# Can degus eat walnuts or almonds



## Geee (Jul 13, 2011)

I bought a bag of the seasonal mixed nuts in shell, I know they are allowed the hazelnuts but was just wondering it they were allowed walnuts or almonds?

I gave them a hazelnut each when they were out playing but the both got hid & even I cant find them, magically one has managed to make it into their cage.


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2011)

They can have walnuts but only very sparingly, like 1 nut per degu a month as they are very high in fat. But almonds no as they are toxic as they contain cyanide.


----------



## Geee (Jul 13, 2011)

B3rnie said:


> They can have walnuts but only very sparingly, like 1 nut per degu a month as they are very high in fat. But almonds no as they are toxic as they contain cyanide.


Thanks for the help, thats scary about almonds will def keep them away from them. I think this bag might last them a while since only allowed once a month lol

I found the other hazelnut both had managed to sneak them in the cage caught one getting buried while other was munching, sneaky buggers


----------



## Acid (Aug 8, 2011)

if theyre sweet (normal) almonds they wont contain any cyanide, bitter almonds will however but only when theyre unprocessed


----------



## Jarhead (Jul 11, 2011)

I play with them in the shells on the floor. Then they snesk up and nick then and burry them I they get in a house they dont get another for month or so. But I kept that going for awages. I think the shells are good for their teeth wearing


----------

